# Fuel Pump Dilema- Is it clogged, damaged, clogged somewhere in the flow path



## tieggonzalez (Apr 22, 2007)

Guys

Im in trouble. 

I replaced my oil yesterday and checked my plugs and wires. I noticed there was oil leaking into one of my plugs. So I took my valve cover off and resealed the plug rings. I also reasealed mt valve cover gasket. 

Everything was running smoothly until my oil light started flashing intermittantly. ON and off, on and off....

Then I heard a rattling, kind of a spinning rattle, it was coming from the side of my valve cover where the upper timing chain is. Kind of sounded like a screw was in there or something.

Then I started losing power, pulled into the nearest place.

What do you guys think happened? Can you offer any suggestions on a solution?

Thanks for any input, Im kinda in a tough spot and feeling liek I messed up with using sealant which may have gotten into my engine. MAn this stinks.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

A sealent wouldnt have cause you the problem youre having. Maybe you drop a tool in there or a nut or screw?? When you put everything back together did you had leftover parts? like a screw or nut?

When I replaced my timing chain tensioner i forgot to put back a screw that goes on the side covering valve cover and it was leaking a lot of oil cause of that. 

Make sure youre oil level is ok, also check for any leaking under youre car


----------

